# Marion to Portland (Not really)



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

What is the package going to be? Ya'll want Rudy Fernandez huh? Or is it just that important to not get into Luxury tax for your owner?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Marion to Portland*



BenDavis503 said:


> What is the package going to be? Ya'll want Rudy Fernandez huh? Or is it just that important to not get into Luxury tax for your owner?



You have a link? Proof?

I'm sure this is still speculation. Marion for nothing would be rediculous.
Portland has nothing the Suns would want.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Marion to Portland*

Marion is staying put, and Dr. Seuss has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Marion to Portland*

Let's be clear on something.

Suns intend to keep the ****ing team together. They also intend to pay 7M in luxary to do so. 


And seriously, why would we trade Rudy to you guys and then ask for him back? Think logically please.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Marion to Portland*



Dr. Seuss said:


> You have a link? Proof?
> 
> I'm sure this is still speculation. Marion for nothing would be rediculous.
> Portland has nothing the Suns would want.


I think Marion for Roy, Aldridge, Oden, and their 1st overall next season seems fair


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Marion to Portland*



Dr. Seuss said:


> You have a link? Proof?
> 
> I'm sure this is still speculation. Marion for nothing would be rediculous.
> *Portland has nothing the Suns would want.*


:lol: 

but seriously, you guys shouldnt deal marion. he rules. you would have to put out a contract on sarver.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Marion to Portland*

He probably means, with what they're willing to give up, like Roy and LMA.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I meant, anything they would give up.


Dammit Joe, let me speak for myself!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I meant, anything they would give up.
> 
> 
> Dammit Joe, let me speak for myself!



Why? I knew what you meant. I'm good like that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Why? I knew what you meant. I'm good like that.



People might start speculating on our co-worker relationship.....

I'll see ya tonight. Bring the red whine this time, dammit!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ok.... weird vibes here....underage loving going on... This ought to be in the don't ask don't tell category but I think laws are being broken here.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion to Portland, eh? lol told you it wasn't gonna happen.


----------

